# Parrot food, cages, supplies



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

I will be bringing my Indian ring neck parakeet back with me when I go back to the US in the summer and would like to not have to ship his cage over. I went to the Al Ain souk where they sell pets and supplies and was not impressed with the bird supplies they had, looked like all the food they sold was one brand and either for budgies or macaws, nothing for medium parrots. Also the cages were all the wrong size, wide but not tall enough. Will I have any better luck in Dubai? Are there any parrot specialy shops?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Not sure if they do cages but Dubaipetfood.com sell bird supplies and deliver to Al Ain.

I know I talk about them a lot but I really do not like giving money to the evil pet stores that sell animals in this country. That and DPF deliver crates/heavy things/etc to my 25th floor door!


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Not sure if they do cages but Dubaipetfood.com sell bird supplies and deliver to Al Ain.
> 
> I know I talk about them a lot but I really do not like giving money to the evil pet stores that sell animals in this country. That and DPF deliver crates/heavy things/etc to my 25th floor door!


I know, I was shocked at the conditions some of the birds were kept in and the lack of foods available, not to mention zero toys for sale. I am moving into a walk up apartment(though only on the first floor, no high rises here) so good to hear about delivery - will call DPF and see if they have the size cage I need.


----------



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

There is a place in JLT called Pet Sky. They have lots of birds, very well taken care of. They a few really large parrots (I think). One is solid white (cockatoo??) and the other is blue/green with yellow belly. The blue one is in a HUGE cage. Really really nice. Of all the pet stores I have been in, this one is by far the best. Yes, some of the pet stores are disgusting. With dead animals inside!!! But I stop by the Pet Sky on my daily walk to "talk" to the bird, lol!!


----------



## Its whatever (Dec 30, 2013)

As a pets lover, especially feathered pets, I used to buy from the animal world store located at Jumeirah. They sell good staffs for parrots but expansive of course but now I go to the huge pet stores centre at Sharjah as this is nearer to me than jumeirah, they sell diverse staffs for the pets including cages of all sizes and vet stores around. This place is cheaper, but I hate some of the cruel salesmen there.


----------

